# 1967 Fuel Sender Unit



## jryan4149 (Feb 14, 2018)

The current sender has a 5/16" out feed and a 1/4" return. I tried to get this from several manufacturer's but they either had only the out feed or the fuel gauge wire connection to the unit was incorrect (current one has pin type not screw threads). I found one that matches but it's for a 1968 GTO. Looks like it will work to me. Can anyone else shed some light on this. Much appreciated.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

jryan4149 said:


> The current sender has a 5/16" out feed and a 1/4" return. I tried to get this from several manufacturer's but they either had only the out feed or the fuel gauge wire connection to the unit was incorrect (current one has pin type not screw threads). I found one that matches but it's for a 1968 GTO. Looks like it will work to me. Can anyone else shed some light on this. Much appreciated.


Why not step up to the 3/8" outlet and connect it to your 5/16" line. This one looks to have the pin connection and 1/4" return line - that's what I would do. https://www.opgi.com/gto/PZ00732/ Just make sure you use ethanol friendly fuel line and good quality hose clamps - double clamp the 5/16" side, remember, it is sucking from the tank and not pressurized so I would be ok doing it this way. You can also email OPGI with your question and they will answer. :thumbsup:


----------



## jryan4149 (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks for the input. I called OPGI and that unit does not have the 1/4" return line which I prefer to keep.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

jryan4149 said:


> Thanks for the input. I called OPGI and that unit does not have the 1/4" return line which I prefer to keep.


Can't you just drill a hole and add a return?


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

I ordered a fuel sender for my 65 GTO from OPGI, which was back ordered. Two months passed and they gave me an update that it might arrive in June. I canceled and ordered one from 1A Auto and had it in three days. (It cost less too.) I'm not positive, but since my car originally came from California it had two lines; fuel and vent. Venting was a requirement in Ca. However, I don't think the vent line is essential. I sure hope not because the one I received has a single line for fuel and a pin type contact for the gauge.

NoAngelBuddy


----------



## jryan4149 (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks for the replies will try 1A Auto.


----------



## jryan4149 (Feb 14, 2018)

Finally got correct unit from carparts.com. Once again thanks for all the replies.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

jryan4149 said:


> Finally got correct unit from carparts.com. Once again thanks for all the replies.


Thanks for the follow-through. It may help someone else in the future with the same situation. :thumbsup:


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Sorry for the dumb question, but how do these "return" setups work and is it worth adding on a 65' tri power that did not have one originally ? Also, power wise, is 3/8 really going to do anything over 5/16 ?

I know on fuel injected, high pressure lines, we like to have looped fuel rails and returns to improve flow, but I can't figure out how this would be configured on a tri power. Thanks


----------



## jryan4149 (Feb 14, 2018)

The return is used for vehicles with AC. This avoids vapor lock. Only reason I got the 3/8 " is it was the original configuration and could not find the 5/16" with the configuration I wanted. '65 tri power nice.


----------

